# nitescence



## o0Lullaby0o

Buona sera!

Vorrei usare il termine "nitescence" ma non ho trovato una traduzione italiana. Vuole dire : "clarté, lueur". 

Penso a "nitecenza" ma non sono sicura che è corretto...

Grazie!


----------



## Necsus

No, _nite(s)cenza_ direi proprio che in italiano non esiste. Forse _nitore_, ma soprattutto quando si tratta di parole per cui sono possibili letture diverse dovresti decisamente fornire un contesto e l'indicazione del registro d'uso.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao o0Lullaby0o,

Un dizionario dei sinonimi che ti potrebbe risultare utile (sono rarissimi in rete): http://parole.virgilio.it/parolecgi/ControlServletParole
Suppongo che conosci e usi il Treccani: http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/.


----------



## o0Lullaby0o

Grazie Necsus e Matoupaschat di aiutarmi a trovare la traduzione. Vorrei usare l'espressione nella frase: "Le stelle sono degli astri intoccabili di luce, diffondendo notte dopo notte la loro *nitescence* sul nostro mondo".

Uso Garzanti Linguistica come dizionario e ho provato i tuoi links, Matoupaschat, ma in vano  Come ultima souzione, sarebbe corretto se scrivo la parola francese tale quale, in italico, nel mio testo?

Grazie


----------



## matoupaschat

Mah, secondo me, non la puoi lasciare in francese.
Vai sul CNRTL a guardare nitescence, premi sul tab "synonymie" e arrivi a questo. Poi cerca sul bilingue di tua scelta e, se vuoi, dacci la tua proposta per conferma. Non dimenticarti di verificare sul Treccani.
A presto!


----------



## o0Lullaby0o

Penso di usare la parole "chiarore", per essere certa di farmi comprendere nel mio lavoro. Grazie per i vostri opinioni e buona sera


----------



## matoupaschat

Buona serata!


----------

